# Cannot make recursive-package: problem with gmake



## fluca1978 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm having problems doing a package-recursive for the databases/postgresql93-server port. I'm able to compile, install and run the package using the port, but when I try to produce the whole set of packages using make(1) with recursive-package I end up with the following error (reported also on -questions):


```
===>   gmake-3.82_1 is already installed
       You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
       by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
       If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/gmake
       without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
       in your environment or the "make install" command line.
 *** [check-already-installed] Error code 1
```

Of course, if I run a make(1) reinstall for devel/gmake I end up with the same error again, that makes me think the problem is not strictly the one reported above.
I'm running 9.1-RELEASE and the ports tree is up-to-date.


----------



## troberts (Nov 20, 2013)

It looks like you forgot to deinstall; try:

`# make deinstall reinstall`


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 20, 2013)

> It looks like you forgot to deinstall


You will run into the same problem for all the ports you have already installed on the system.

If you want to build a set of complete packages, use ports-mgmt/poudriere, or if you want to slog through the task, run  `# portmaster -rgB <portname>`, where r=recursive, g=build package, B=don't back-up deinstalled port (to save time). Look through /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc for setting location of created packages, etc.


----------

